# Follow Up Post...Seiko Clearance.



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I mentioned last week that I had been in a jewellers which had a box of old (mainly 90's) Seiko clearance watches, unworn still with tags etc. One or two people asked me to post a snap of them all (which I cant bloody do!) So, at great inconvenience to myself, (any excuse to shop for another!) I've popped back and jotted the serials down.

There was my 7T32 Guigiaro (hands off!); a couple of plain V739-0A70's (one steel, one 2-tone); Two kinetic auto relay 5J22-0B39 + 5J22-0A60; a perpetual calendar 8F56-0020; A weird looking Seiko kinetic with an entirely lumed dial 5M42-0E49; an old seiko kinetic looking similar to an arctura but not marked as one 3M22-0D39.

Thats about it. There are two ladies kinetic SQ50's and a ladies gold plated watch. Nothing there that excites me to be honest, but there may be a treasure in there for someone. I must warn you, they aren't at give-away prices but there is a fair bit of negotiation from what I can tell!

The place has a couple of clearance Pulsars too, and I found a chrono with a 7T62 serial...which is the same as in my Sportura chronograph. It hadn't occurred to me at the time but this would make a decent transplant watch for a higher end Seiko! ;-)

Any more questions and i'll try to help out. The place is in Bury, just outside Manchester.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nothing there I fancy Kev but cheers for taking the time mate :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Nothing there I fancy Kev but cheers for taking the time mate :thumbsup:


What ??? :fear: No hoard of NOS 7A38's ?? :taz:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Yeah it all looked pretty plain to be honest. The Kinetic with the lume dial is something a bit unusual though.

I shall keep searching in the hope I can find something worth un-earthing!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> Any more questions and i'll try to help out. The place is in Bury, just outside Manchester.


Lepps on The Rock?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

too bad the 8F56-0020 doesn't appeal to you. It is an early High End Quartz model rated at +-20secs/YEAR caliber! Last year a sales post from the UK on a forum trade subsection asked 50pounds plus shipping for it. The only prob with those case models is that the bracelet is proprietary and extra links cannot be found easily.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

feenix said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Any more questions and i'll try to help out. The place is in Bury, just outside Manchester.
> ...


 Lol, yes indeed! And there was me thinking it was a well kept secret! haha.

They get some good stuff in there though. And cash generator up the road too...I think they somethimes dont realise what they have in there, so some bargains to be had.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


I'll be there myself tomorrow, I'll have a look while the other half is choosing what new dress/skirt/top/shoes/hand-bag/etc she can't manage without this week.


----------

